# New from TN, moving to Japan, new to snow



## usafdarkhorse (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

My name's Jared and I'm from Knoxville, TN. Been doing the military thing for a bit and moving to west Tokyo, Japan, next month. 

With the weird weather in East Tennessee, I've seen snow maybe 3 weeks cumulative of my entire life even though quite a bit gets dumped on the Great Smoky Mountains just east. I've been on a snowboard once in Colorado on a trip for school, just a little 200ft downhill section, so really not at all.

I used to skateboard as a kid and goofy feels natural to me, but I've always wanted to learn how to snowboard and where else would be better than Japan I thought. So last weekend, I broke down and walked into a ski store in Knoxville and told them I knew nothing. By the end, I walked out with an employee's last year K2 Fastplant board, last year Burton Cartel bindings, Burton Rampant boots, Burton GoreTex gloves, and some Smith Phenom goggles. So now I'm committed!

A few pics: (don't kill me, they're phone pics and I haven't set up the bindings for the stance)


















































So with this, I hope to learn a good deal and grow into the equipment making good use of it. Some of my other interests include cars and guitars, cars I'll specifically enjoy in Japan. I've owned an Acura NSX and several Datsun S30Z's (280Zs, 240Z) as well as a few other DDs. Plan on bringing back a 1989-1990 Skyline GTR for the 25 year legal limit. 

Glad to be here. :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You are going to love it!
They do train/lift ticket packages to yuzawa for pretty cheap.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

How big is it & how big are you?

I hope for your sake it's not tiny.

TT


----------



## usafdarkhorse (Oct 9, 2012)

It's 154cm and I'm around the top end of 5'11" at 165lbs. I guess that's about right. :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> How big is it & how big are you?
> 
> I hope for your sake it's not tiny.
> 
> TT


It wont matter for learning


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> It wont matter for learning


Fair enough.

TT

You can always trade it in @ a later date if need be.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> TT
> 
> You can always trade it in @ a later date if need be.


Yeah put it on craigslist and see who takes the bait LOL


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jealous of you man. I live in Maryville and have to ride Ober and Cataloochee.

You're gonna love the hell out of the pow in Japan...we don't get that here on the ice coast!!


----------

